# How much Music do you have???



## cohen

Hi i want to know how much MBs, GBs of music people have???


----------



## Kesava

only 2.63 gb.

i reformat often and never back it up... so i redownload whatever i want when i feel like listening to it.


----------



## Kesava

also... i cant vote in the poll cos theres no option for me... i have more then 2 and less then 5 lol


----------



## Vipernitrox

i think i've got somewhere in the 22gb
save everything i ever download (only complete albums)


----------



## cuffless

just under 20gb


----------



## Hobbawobba

Im in the region that cant vote too. 

4.15gb.. Ive been holding back on getting more because the comp doesnt have much room left.


----------



## Calibretto

I only have like 2.5GB of music. I just have songs that I like. I hate the people that have like 50GB of music and only listen to about 2GB of it.


----------



## PunterCam

I've got all my cd's ripped as full 44.1 16bit wavs, so I've got around 500Gb


----------



## JLV2k5

I have seen people with weeks of music, its nuts.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

between 2-5gigs is not an option on there, which is how much i have


----------



## Gareth

29.7GB giving me 48.1GB free on my Music Hard Drive.

All from my CDs, from Rock to Pop, 30s to Modern Day, dance to rap. (don't know why I have rap on this, I hate rap)


----------



## patrickv

3.7 GB to be exact , and i didn't vote casue i don't have the option


----------



## Geoff

Honestly the poll wasn't created that well.  You have an option for under 2GB, but then the next is over 5GB.  So no one who has between 2-5GB can vote (I have 2.5GB).  Also, it's just MB not mbs/GBS.


----------



## Shane

i have around 1.2Gbs worth


----------



## quagmondo23

I have around 21gb of good music and about 15gb of rubbish.


----------



## Verve

about 10gb but its probably really like 6-7 if your get rid of the accidental duplicates I have


----------



## hermeslyre

Wow, that's alot of music. All obtained legally of course. (>.>) I got a folder with a couple songs I like, more than most. Less than 500mb indeed.


----------



## nffc10

I think i have around 40gb, that's been collected up over the past 5 or so years.


----------



## Yeti

If I had to guess, about 90-100 GB


----------



## pc-tech

about 6 gb


----------



## Redbull{wings}

according to iTunes just under 15gb about 7 days total

my older brother has an entire hard drive dedicated to music I think at one time he had almost 3 months worth of songs


----------



## penguinrusty

I have about 28.7 gigs, my zune is totally full with music ):
i have to admit though, i'm never gonna listen to all of it.


----------



## diduknowthat

I have about 2.6 gigs, which isn't an option...


----------



## GameMaster

I often reformat my hard drive, less often in the last 2 months since I learnt much about the security and computers...
So I have only 8.93 GB.
The rest I can always listen through YouTube.


----------



## Calibretto

JLV2k5 said:


> I have seen people with weeks of music, its nuts.



Chances are they only listen to about 5 hours of it.


----------



## The_Beast

I have 5Gb, my brother has 4Gb and my mom have 1.5Gb


----------



## mep916

patrickv said:


> 3.7 GB to be exact , and i didn't vote casue i don't have the option





			
				[-0MEGA-];885439 said:
			
		

> Honestly the poll wasn't created that well.  You have an option for under 2GB, but then the next is over 5GB.  So no one who has between 2-5GB can vote (I have 2.5GB).  Also, it's just MB not mbs/GBS.





diduknowthat said:


> I have about 2.6 gigs, which isn't an option...



3.95GB


----------



## kof2000

you left out terabytes


----------



## skidude

26.4 Gb


----------



## Kornowski

I used to have about 15GB of Music, but now only about 1GB... I haven't put it all back on yet


----------



## Pc_Pimp

I have 7.4GB right now but if i ripped all of my cds i would have probably over 20GB's. I'm to lazy to add it all and properly name them.


----------



## Michael

I have 9.83GB in digital music, triple that in CD's and Vinyl


----------



## voyagerfan99

I believe just my music is around 3 GB. (Mostly Techno, Dance, Trance, Electronic, some Hip-Hop, (c)Rap and Country). After so many iTunes downloads, I burn them to a CD so I don't lose them is my computer crashes, and for something to listen to in the car so I'm not dealing with an iTrip.


----------



## Impulse666

Just over 100GB. 33 days. 12k songs I believe. All metal.


----------



## Ramodkk

I have around 1.2GB of every kind of music, I like pretty much everything. 

BTW: 



Kuzba said:


> also... i cant vote in the poll cos theres no option for me... i have more then 2 and less then 5 lol





Hobbawobba said:


> Im in the region that cant vote too.
> 
> 4.15gb.. Ive been holding back on getting more because the comp doesnt have much room left.





WhiteFireDragon said:


> between 2-5gigs is not an option on there, which is how much i have





Calibretto said:


> I only have like 2.5GB of music. I just have songs that I like. I hate the people that have like 50GB of music and only listen to about 2GB of it.




 Haha you guys couldn't vote


----------



## SirKenin

right now almost 40 GB.


----------



## patrickv

Impulse666 said:


> Just over 100GB. 33 days. 12k songs I believe. All metal.



haha, thats way too much probably your music is in *WAV* format..loool 



kof2000 said:


> you left out terabytes


yeah right kof, probably you'er the oly one on here with Tb of music


----------



## ThatGuy16

Wow, i only have 1.1gb, and i thought that was alot


----------



## Justin

4.75gb so i can't vote.


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> Haha you guys couldn't vote



ha ha


----------



## Candy

theres no option for between 2 and 5gigs


----------



## Kesava

at least people arent flaming like back when lilnudistgirl was here. that was bad


----------



## patrickv

Kuzba said:


> at least people arent flaming like back when lilnudistgirl was here. that was bad



arrrhahahah, yeah those were the days, but we had our reasons men


----------



## Impulse666

patrickv said:


> haha, thats way too much probably your music is in *WAV* format..loool


nope. all mp3, mostly 320kbps.


----------



## patrickv

Impulse666 said:


> nope. all mp3, mostly 320kbps.


wow, mine is 192kbps
no wonder yours is big files


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

On this comp around 500 mbs woo hoo!

But total it's well over 20+ GB's of music.


----------



## Langers2k7

2gbs on this PC, about another 2gbs on my Lappy, and about 1gb on my Work PC.


----------



## pokemon87654

29 GB after cleaning out songs I don't like anymore to fit on the ipod


----------



## Impulse666

patrickv said:


> wow, mine is 192kbps
> no wonder yours is big files



with nice headphones and a $3k stereo, its worth it. 

edit: a good sound card helps too!


----------



## curtains

i have 235gb of music but i only listen to 30gb of it .. i collect music so when people are around i have most music people want or a big varity for partys or wat so... I just collect it at lan partys or download it ... most of my 30gb of music i do listen to i own cause i like to support the bands i like.

I have everything from hiphop, rap, dance, techno, trance, dnb, punk, clasical, rock, metal, phycabilly, rockabilly, ska, pop, poprock, poppunk, rnb, blues, jazz, cultural, trash, emo, comical, foke, country, religious, instramental, house, indie, garage, regeae, industrial

I don't like most of it i usually stick to rock base genres..


----------



## voyagerfan99

I actually just checked my playlist and have purchased about 6.55 GB.


----------



## daffyracers03

*the picture says it all*

Yes, they are all complete albums, and I did purchase everyone of them. I love music! So far I know its around 250 albumsm, maybe more.


----------



## Michael

makmillion said:


> I have 9.83GB in digital music, triple that in CD's and Vinyl



I'm up to 24GB even, now.






-mak

PS: BUMP! Bring this topic back to life.. it's interesting


----------



## tlarkin

Over 100gigs of digital music

over 500 CDs

over 250 Vinyl records

I think I still have some cassette tapes somewhere as well, but no idea where those may be.

It is still growing too.


----------



## cohen

Mine has grown a lot since i firsted started the thread, so i need to collect all of my music and do another check.

I'll be back with an update 

Cohen


----------



## Irishwhistle

Around 5GBs... something like that. I only listen to about 2GBs though.


----------



## Sir Travis D

48 GB, Well 48.2


----------



## Kill Bill

A little more than 22GB I usually buy collection cds like Now --- and what ever


----------



## Motoxrdude

46.6gb.





So do you guys think I am cool now that I have a ton of music?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> 46.6gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you guys think I am cool now that I have a ton of music?




I would of thought that, but since that's such an ugly gtk theme you can't be cool... unless you get a better one asap!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Irishwhistle said:


> that's such an ugly gtk theme you can't be cool... unless you get a better one asap!



I don't think so .


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> I don't think so .




Go get the aurora theme engine... you'll change your mind.


----------



## Bartmasta

where is the option for between 2gb and 5gb :/


----------



## Irishwhistle

Bartmasta said:


> where is the option for between 2gb and 5gb :/



It doesn't exist!


----------



## mac550

3.88Gb (1398 tracks)


----------



## Bartmasta

anyways 2.1 GB here

I might download some moar


----------



## Motoxrdude

Irishwhistle said:


> Go get the aurora theme engine... you'll change your mind.



I just did. I don't really like it. I just installed the theme though and not the engine. The theme is being a **** and won't let me compile it. It's because I am using a newer version of GTK and the latest aurora engine can only use gtk+-2.10.

EDIT: Nvm, I was missing the gtk-2.x dev.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Motoxrdude said:


> I just did. I don't really like it. I just installed the theme though and not the engine. The theme is being a **** and won't let me compile it. It's because I am using a newer version of GTK and the latest aurora engine can only use gtk+-2.10.



Not sure what version of GTK you're in, but I'm on Intrepid using the Aurora engine now. You have to use the engine or else the aurora themes will look horrid. Try using this deb to install the engine. 

This is the sort of thing you can do with it:






Anyhoo... that went WAAAAAAAAAAAY off track...  lol


----------



## Bartmasta

I'd like to add that I also listen a lot to itunes radio, so less songs for me


----------



## Michael

Motoxrdude said:


> 46.6gb.
> 
> 
> So do you guys think I am cool now that I have a ton of music?



Yes 

----

_On a side note:_ I often 'lose' music in the deep trenches of my HDD and iPod, then I find it later while scrolling through looking for something decent and BAM! Something new to listen to lol

-mak


----------



## Goose

9.82 GB or 1239 songs.


----------



## patrickv

11.5Gb.
I don't even listen to quater of them !! hrhr


----------



## Ethan3.14159

2659 song, 11.11 GB... My favorites list is about 200 songs, lol. I don't even know how I got some of this. I have every Metallica album except the newest one, and I can't stand them.. strange.


----------



## tlarkin

Ethan3.14159 said:


> 2659 song, 11.11 GB... My favorites list is about 200 songs, lol. I don't even know how I got some of this. I have every Metallica album except the newest one, and I can't stand them.. strange.



Metallica sucked after ...And Justice For All, and every album after that has sucked.  Stick with Master of Puppets, Ride the Lightning, and Kill'em All and you will be OK.


----------



## theasian100

I have about 22.5 GB of music


----------



## FatalityTech

3856 songs, 44.5 days, 18.08 GB


----------



## memory

Man you guys have a lot of music.  I only have about 400 songs.  I feel really small now compared to you guys


----------



## mix1009

Approx. 200 MB
i preffer reading


----------



## DirtyD86

30.5 

and i admittedly listen to maybe 1 gig of it


----------



## Motoxrdude

47.23GB, 7523 Songs, 22.5 Days

Most of it is just techno, lol.


----------



## gamerman4

31GB
5183 MP3s
I would say more than 80% came from my parents collection of CDs and cassette tapes over the years.


----------



## theasian100

I voted already a while ago. But I have now... 25.5 Gigs of Music.


----------



## Punk

I love music, I have around 30 GB of music and 20 GB of Rock in all it's form.

My ipod follows me everywhere I go .


----------



## Twist86

I have around 80GB worth of music from all over the world. As far back as 1940

Though I only have about 10GB worth that I listen to on my PC...rest is on a storage drive. Incase my grandparents/parents need back ups ^-^


----------



## bm23

wow. those numbers freak me out. i have like 5gb or so.


----------



## G25r8cer

20.48gb for me

4,395 mp3's

298hrs

My mom's fiance has over 40gb!!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

I have 20-odd GB Cant be bothered to look it up lol

but I only really listen to 2.59GB of that really regularly....My iTunes fav song playlist.


----------



## Swapnil

i was wondering to host more than 20gb of music which i have.But couldn't as you know....illegal n all ....


----------



## teamhex

17.7gigz


----------



## ronster667

im sure otherpeople complained about this but why did you go from under to gigs to over 5 gigs, i have 4.5 gigs i cant vote!


----------



## Motoxrdude

g25racer said:


> 20.48gb for me
> 
> 4,395 mp3's
> 
> 298hrs
> 
> My mom's fiance has over 40gb!!



Lol, that's not that impressive.


----------



## Jozeorules

200 MB. I'm a Music N00B


----------



## FairDoos

Waste of valuable porn space  No i joke i have around 16 GB i think cba checking


----------



## Motoxrdude

FairDoos said:


> Waste of valuable porn space  No i joke i have around 16 GB i think cba checking



Nah, hard drive space is cheap these days


----------



## HumanMage

I've got 53Gb. I enjoy my music. I got at least half from my fraternity brothers Ipods though.


----------



## Mez

I have a 160GB hard drive full of st00f. 20GB of it is music, 50 GB movies, and the rest is porn . BUT I had to get rid of it, all the porn downloads gave me about 23 viruses that no matter what, I couldn't get rid of them!


----------



## Motoxrdude

MMezna said:


> I have a 160GB hard drive full of st00f. 20GB of it is music, 50 GB movies, and the rest is porn . BUT I had to get rid of it, all the porn downloads gave me about 23 viruses that no matter what, I couldn't get rid of them!



Wow, that's a little intense. 90gb of porn? Holy hot damn!


----------



## Ambushed

I think I have got around 50-70+GB of music, I will check on this.


----------



## Dystopia

defintly not more than 1GB classical music. only one song, and thats ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny 
Yeah, the rest is just classical peices.


----------



## bomberboysk

I have just under 20gb's, at 17.6GB lol.


----------



## HumanMage

MMezna said:


> I have a 160GB hard drive full of st00f. 20GB of it is music, 50 GB movies, and the rest is porn . BUT I had to get rid of it, all the porn downloads gave me about 23 viruses that no matter what, I couldn't get rid of them!



that's why I save mine to discs. I've got a ton of porn DVDs..now all I need to do is make them so I can watch them on the TV when that special someone comes over


----------



## techglider

I believe i have a bit over 12 GB's or it's somewhere in the 1300 files


----------



## Hugh9191

I have 2086 songs in iTunes 8.39 gigs.

And recently I bought an 8 gig iPod which is now full and I have to be selective about what I put on. I think at some poing Im gunna have to get a 160 gig iPod classic but I dont want to as I only bought my iPod nano recently.


----------



## Kalcalen

I have around 18GB and counting. Obsessed with music.


----------



## G25r8cer

FairDoos said:


> Waste of valuable porn space  No i joke i have around 16 GB i think cba checking



16gb thats it? LOL

Beat this!!


----------



## f.i.t.h

34.2 GBs
3276 songs

(I ripped a lot to lossless)


----------



## Vipernitrox

g25racer said:


> 16gb thats it? LOL
> 
> Beat this!!



ok....
now beat this!!!


----------



## Jet

26.8GB (all legal).


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Vipernitrox said:


> ok....
> now beat this!!!



OMG my HDD only has 160 GB... what do you keep in there?


----------



## G25r8cer

chibicitiberiu said:


> OMG my HDD only has 160 GB... what do you keep in there?




LOL Thats nothing

Beat this


----------



## G25r8cer

Vipernitrox said:


> ok....
> now beat this!!!



Dude that was just my porn collection I was showing!! lol


----------



## Ethan3.14159

^^ That must be a lot of porn


----------



## G25r8cer

Ethan3.14159 said:


> ^^ That must be a lot of porn



No kidding it is


----------



## XanderCage

I hope you have it classified alphatically, or by what you can see. lmao.
I forgot what movies that's from.


----------



## G25r8cer

XanderCage said:


> I hope you have it classified alphatically, or by what you can see. lmao.
> I forgot what movies that's from.



It is actually sorted by "Date Modified" so I know if I watched it or not. LOL


----------



## Chuck_Fu

g25racer said:


> It is actually sorted by "Date Modified" so I know if I watched it or not. LOL



lol your hand must be sore after watching all of that porn.  You should send me some of it.


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## mep916

^ Nice.


----------



## laznz1

More then 5GB of ROCK


----------



## G25r8cer




----------



## cohen

g25racer said:


>



 Got enough, removable Disks?



Cohen


----------



## G25r8cer

cohen said:


> Got enough, removable Disks?
> 
> 
> 
> Cohen



No those are just there because of my built in card reader and HP Pocket media Drive Bay. I only have one flash drive.


----------

